# Swollen cheek?



## Hyupoi (Mar 3, 2011)

About 2 hours ago, when I was playing with my bunnies, I noticed that Maki's cheek was a bit swollen. At first I thought it was 'cause she's a bit chubby but then I looked closely, touched her and felt a bump on her left cheek. 

I was researching about what it could be. So far I think it may be an abscess. Now, my question are:

1. Can my bunny die 'cause of this?
2. Is surgery a must?
3. How long and how much (average) would the treatment take?

Also, I found out it's very contagious so I separated my 2 bunnies from each other. It was so sad watching Maki trying to get back to her usual lair along with her sister, Suki. ;-;

Note: I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow morning.

Thank you. :]


----------



## massie777 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would not seperate them, i don't think the other one is going to catch it. I am thinking it might have something to do with its teeth. I have heard of a few rabbits getting tooth root abcesses which would be on the cheek. Deff. let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 3, 2011)

i wouldnt seperate them either ,ive never heard of an abscess being contagious before...i also agree with Mandy its prob teeth probs and its pretty painful ,ur bun has prob or will start to not eat because of it.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Beside teeth problem, another possibility is abscess in the whisker bed. An infection of the hair follicle. An abscess can be lanced, but should be done by a vet, vet tech, or other experienced animal care person. Abscess is not contagious.

We've had rabbits develop abscesses, had it lanced, and they recovered so well you'd never know there was ever a problem. 

Have a good day!


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 4, 2011)

Not likely to be contagious. Have a vet do a dental x-ray and exam. Probably a tooth root abscess.


----------



## Flick (Mar 5, 2011)

And, put Maki and Suki back together. Maki needs Suki's love and support now, more than ever. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 5, 2011)

So how did it go at the vet appointment? 

I hope all is well


----------



## Hyupoi (Mar 5, 2011)

Vet says it's an abscess. She still eats so it's not a tooth root abscess. I'm going to pick her up tomorrow after surgery is done. The abscess is going to be removed. Hope she recovers soon. Suki misses her and so do I. :[


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope it goes well, please keep us updated


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 6, 2011)

Did they do x-rays? You cannot tell if the tooth roots are affected unless there is an x-ray done. Bunnies with tooth root abscesses will still eat.


----------

